# EIDL Targeted Advance for Low Income Communities



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Half my city qualifies for the extra EIDL Advance money. I live in the other half.... 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> Half my city qualifies for the extra EIDL Advance money. I live in the other half.... &#129318;‍♂


You're distressed because you don't reside in a ghetto??? &#129300;


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> You're distressed because you don't reside in a ghetto??? &#129300;


Nope. He is distressed that the other half of his city is not declared as the ghetto.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Nope. He is distressed that the other half of his city is not declared as the ghetto.


Well, the southern border is wide-open again to any & all illiterate 3rd-world shithole types. The OP can petition his mayor & city council to downgrade his half of the city to "sanctuary" status, and that will quickly eliminate his distress. :thumbup:


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Well, the southern border is wide-open again to any & all illiterate 3rd-world shithole types. The OP can petition his mayor & city council to downgrade his half of the city to "sanctuary" status, and that will quickly eliminate his distress. :thumbup:


No need for a petition the Democrats are already working on it as we speak.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> No need for a petition the Democrats are already working on it as we speak.


While the gop is looking to cut tax on the people in gated neighborhoods who cost me an hour for 3 bucks no tip


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> You're distressed because you don't reside in a ghetto??? &#129300;


There's identical neighborhoods to mine on the other side of town. My rental house is over there and I'd have no problem living in it. I just wasn't expecting that the town would be split like that. I expected either the whole town would be in the zone or none. And it does suck to miss out by maybe 1 mile.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I qualify. They sent me the invite email, I filled it out, then they sent me a second email and asked me to fill out a 4506T for permission to get my tax info. Now I'm just waiting. Status is "submitted" so far in the portal.

Also apparently there is another $5,000 grant coming for those with over a 50% loss. To qualify for the current targeted grant you only needed 30% loss.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> There's identical neighborhoods to mine on the other side of town. My rental house is over there and I'd have no problem living in it. I just wasn't expecting that the town would be split like that. I expected either the whole town would be in the zone or none. And it does suck to miss out by maybe 1 mile.


 How did you find this out? Were you actually notified by the SBA or did you discover this doing your own research?



touberornottouber said:


> I qualify. They sent me the invite email, I filled it out, then they sent me a second email and asked me to fill out a 4506T for permission to get my tax info. Now I'm just waiting. Status is "submitted" so far in the portal.
> 
> Also apparently there is another $5,000 grant coming for those with over a 50% loss. To qualify for the current targeted grant you only needed 30% loss.


 That's where I'm at. When did you sign 4506T permission?

However, I don't know if we have actually confirmed that getting the email is confirmation we are in a low income community. I can't seem to find anywhere that says if you receive the email you've already been determined to live in a low income community . On the flip side, I also haven't fourth anything saying everyone will get the email and whether you live in a low income community will be decided during the approval process


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> How did you find this out? Were you actually notified by the SBA or did you discover this doing your own research?
> 
> That's where I'm at. When did you sign 4506T permission?


Feb 26 I think. I got $0 before for the advance so I will be in the second group.


----------



## AtSki (Dec 28, 2017)

This is the reference source SBA decides if the applicant's address is in "low income" area or not.

https://sbaeidl.policymap.com/


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Feb 26 I think. I got $0 before for the advance so I will be in the second group.


 I got mine February 10th I believe. I got a partial advance the first time.



AtSki said:


> This is the reference source SBA decides if the applicant's address is in "low income" area or not.
> 
> https://sbaeidl.policymap.com/


Purple is low-income? Those boundaries are a little more specific than I thought they would have been. The West Boundary to my community is literally maybe a block away! it's right on the other side of the complex that we share property with . That was a little too close. However the Gated Community south of me is in the purple Zone too


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

AtSki said:


> This is the reference source SBA decides if the applicant's address is in "low income" area or not.
> 
> https://sbaeidl.policymap.com/


Mother****er I'm currently about half a mile from the purple zone. &#129324;&#129318;‍♂

When I move to Vegas a lot of it is in the purple zone so I've got that going for me. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

wallae said:


> While the gop is looking to cut tax on the people in gated neighborhoods who cost me an hour for 3 bucks no tip


Crooked Hillary are you trying to start some trouble? I come in peace my friend. I would prefer you share some bipartisan comments with us.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I would prefer you share some bipartisan comments with us.


Ok
I was really rooting for that guy that runs the Lincoln project
Too bad he was caught chasing boys
He would've been great for the country


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

AtSki said:


> This is the reference source SBA decides if the applicant's address is in "low income" area or not.
> 
> https://sbaeidl.policymap.com/


Thanks for that link, mine is on submitted too but I had no idea if I was in a low income area, kinda figured I was but now I know &#128515;


touberornottouber said:


> I qualify. They sent me the invite email, I filled it out, then they sent me a second email and asked me to fill out a 4506T for permission to get my tax info. Now I'm just waiting. Status is "submitted" so far in the portal.
> 
> Also apparently there is another $5,000 grant coming for those with over a 50% loss. To qualify for the current targeted grant you only needed 30% loss.


Where do I find information about this, I've never heard of it until now


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> How did you find this out? Were you actually notified by the SBA or did you discover this doing your own research?
> 
> That's where I'm at. When did you sign 4506T permission?
> 
> However, I don't know if we have actually confirmed that getting the email is confirmation we are in a low income community. I can't seem to find anywhere that says if you receive the email you've already been determined to live in a low income community . On the flip side, I also haven't fourth anything saying everyone will get the email and whether you live in a low income community will be decided during the approval process


The SBA website has a map tool. You put in your address, and it shows you whether you are in a low in come area or not


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> The SBA website has a map tool. You put in your address, and it shows you whether you are in a low in come area or not


 Oh now you tell us! Where were you a month ago? LOL



NicFit said:


> Thanks for that link, mine is on submitted too but I had no idea if I was in a low income area, kinda figured I was but now I know &#128515;
> 
> Where do I find information about this, I've never heard of it until now


 You Will get an email from Them. Did you get the original email to apply for the targeted advanced? If so, how long ago did you submit If so, how long ago did you submit all your documents Your application?


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

wallae said:


> Ok
> I was really rooting for that guy that runs the Lincoln project
> Too bad he was caught chasing boys
> He would've been great for the country


Ouch!!! That one really hurts.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Oh now you tell us! Where were you a month ago? LOL
> 
> You Will get an email from Them. Did you get the original email to apply for the targeted advanced? If so, how long ago did you submit If so, how long ago did you submit all your documents Your application?


I don't think that tool was there a month ago, lol


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> There's identical neighborhoods to mine on the other side of town. My rental house is over there and I'd have no problem living in it. I just wasn't expecting that the town would be split like that. I expected either the whole town would be in the zone or none. And it does suck to miss out by maybe 1 mile.


Did they at least have some kind of reasonable explanation? Are the average salaries slightly higher where you live? Are rent prices higher? Lower crime? Better school district?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Did they at least have some kind of reasonable explanation? Are the average salaries slightly higher where you live? Are rent prices higher? Lower crime? Better school district?


 I think they're using the census tracts to determine communities. Then the median household income for that community can't be more than 80% of the Metropolitan median income or state median income, if your tract is not in a metropolitan area


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Ouch!!! That one really hurts.


GOP seems to have a habit of things like that
Too many preachers not leading a wholesome life.
Not that I lead one, But I'm just not healthy or telling you not to do what I'm doing in the closet

And frankly the Democrats are just as bad
I'm glad to see we're going to do expanded background checks on the people who aren't doing all the shooting&#129315;


----------



## Forrestsmagical (Mar 23, 2017)

The advances are being approved. Mine hit today.









For anyone who took the loan last year, the SBA has pushed repayment back another year to 2022. &#128077;

https://www.globenewswire.com/news-...EIDL-and-Other-Disaster-Loans-until-2022.html


----------



## CarlWinslow (Apr 10, 2018)

Forrestsmagical said:


> The advances are being approved. Mine hit today.
> View attachment 575161
> 
> 
> ...


When did you sign off on the tax form needed to submit the application? Congrats.


----------



## Forrestsmagical (Mar 23, 2017)

CarlWinslow said:


> When did you sign off on the tax form needed to submit the application? Congrats.


Thanks!

I signed the tax form on the 25th that was built into the website for the advance, but I had sent one for my tax ammendment back on February 15th. Not sure which they used.


----------



## CarlWinslow (Apr 10, 2018)

Forrestsmagical said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I signed the tax form on the 25th that was built into the website for the advance, but I had sent one for my tax ammendment back on February 15th. Not sure which they used.


I think the fact you got a loan too helped. I'm not sure people who didn't get a loan, are getting the grant first.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

CarlWinslow said:


> I think the fact you got a loan too helped. I'm not sure people who didn't get a loan, are getting the grant first.


People who received a partial advance or did not receive an advance at all due to lack of funding, are eligible for the targeted advance. People got the advance without being offered a loan. So . . .


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

Forrestsmagical said:


> The advances are being approved. Mine hit today.
> View attachment 575161
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully mine hit this week!


----------



## CarlWinslow (Apr 10, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> People who received a partial advance or did not receive an advance at all due to lack of funding, are eligible for the targeted advance. People got the advance without being offered a loan. So . . .


Yes I know. What I'm saying is, I don't think any of them have been approved for the targeted advance yet unless you can show me someone who got a partial EIDL advance/no advance who has been approved for the Targeted advance already.

The few approvals I've seen so far have been for people who got approved for a loan as well.


----------



## joacha (Apr 14, 2015)

Just got approved for the eidl 2 days ago for the eidl 2020 year,went through 3 appeals. When I applied last year all monies for 1,000 dollars advancement had ran out. Now my question is what do I have to do to qualify for the targeted eidl advancement?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

joacha said:


> Just got approved for the eidl 2 days ago for the eidl 2020 year,went through 3 appeals. When I applied last year all monies for 1,000 dollars advancement had ran out. Now my question is what do I have to do to qualify for the targeted eidl advancement?


It depends what date they are using as your loan date. If they're dating it now, you're not even eligible for consideration. If they are backdating it for whatever reason, you could be eligible for consideration. If you are eligible for consideration, next thing they will do is check to see if you reside in a low-income community. If you do, they'll send you an e-mail to apply for the Targeted Advance


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

ldriva said:


> Hopefully mine hit this week!"


I just realized I had to hit "submit for processing." Y'all pray I get this grant by the end of the month because I really do need it.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I read somewhere that only 2% of the people who qualify have received the targeted loan. My status still says submitted and it's been over a month


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> I read somewhere that only 2% of the people who qualify have received the targeted loan.  My status still says submitted and it's been over a month


Where did you heat this? And you actually hit the "submit for processing" button correct? I do know they added more funding for the grants in the new COVID bill which is good. Hopefully you hear something soon.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ldriva said:


> Where did you heat this? And you actually hit the "submit for processing" button correct? I do know they added more funding for the grants in the new COVID bill which is good. Hopefully you hear something soon.


I don't remember exactly where I heard it but I know it was in an email I got. I took a screenshot of that statement









Yes i hit the submit button &#128517;&#128517;


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> I don't remember exactly where I heard it but I know it was in an email I got. I took a screenshot of that statement
> 
> View attachment 577053
> 
> ...


Ok. I didn't get the invitation until the end of February and as I said I said up thread I realized I had to hit the submit button the other day. I know the bill that just passed has more funding for grants


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Mine is still on submitted, been that way since they emailed me and I finished the application


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NicFit said:


> Mine is still on submitted, been that way since they emailed me and I finished the application


Yet weren't they supposed to have money transferred within 21 days for those who were approved? At least that's what they said their goal was. It's now been 5 weeks or more


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

Haven't gotten it yet either...


----------



## CarlWinslow (Apr 10, 2018)

A YouTuber with connections to the SBA interviewed a representative and the rep said the SBA is finally getting the tax transcripts from the IRS. So we should be seeing more approvals next week and the week after. Some people who applied 02/23 saw their funds approved this weekend. That’s good to see since we haven’t seen any approvals in over a week.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HOW MANY ILLEGALS ARE GETTING THIS MONEY ?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> HOW MANY ILLEGALS ARE GETTING THIS MONEY ?


Shit how many legals are getting it? Sounds like none so far. No one is getting it LOL


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Shit how many legals are getting it? Sounds like none so far. No one is getting it LOL


According to the below article from Washington Business Journal, funding has dried up.

Out of the 456,000 applications for grants the SBA approved a 'test batch' of a whopping 336 applicants.

Focus is now shifted to the added $5000 for the harder hit businesses.
Does this mean _maybe_ $5000, without the $10,000?

_Mar 25, 2021
The Small Business Administration has begun handing out cash grants of up to $10,000 to small businesses, months after Congress approved fresh funding for the program.

The SBA had said in early February that it was inviting small businesses to apply for its new Targeted EIDL Advance program, a successor to its original EIDL advance grant program from March 2020, in which small businesses applying for an Economic Injury Disaster Loan could get a $10,000 cash grant whether or not they received loan approval.

However, funding for that program dried up quickly, and many small businesses only received $1,000 per employee or nothing at all, leaving millions of small businesses shortchanged. Congress approved $20 billion in funding for the program in December and another $15 billion as part of the recent American Rescue Plan Act of 2021 to make small businesses whole and provide additional support during the Covid-19 pandemic.

Since then, the SBA has been working on updating the systems it needed to process the grants, according to James Rivera , associate administrator at SBA's Office of Disaster Assistance, in written testimony at a hearing Wednesday at the Senate Small Business & Entrepreneurship Committee. He stressed a congressional requirement to provide the grants first to those in low-income areas required a contract to map business addresses.

But the agency recently approved a small "test batch" of 336 grants for a total of $2.6 million, Rivera said in the testimony. The agency has invited more than 3.2 million businesses to apply for the program so far and has received about 456,000 applications for grants.

Ultimately, the SBA's focus will shift to the $5,000 supplemental payments Congress had approved for the hardest-hit small businesses, those that are in a low-income community, suffered greater than a 50% loss in business and have 10 or fewer employees.

Committee Chairman Sen. Ben Cardin, D-Md., said during the hearing he was glad to hear about the progress of the applications.

"These are our most vulnerable small businesses, so I am pleased to see that is in the works," Cardin said.

And there promises to be strong demand for the program. The SBA received 10.1 million applications for the original EIDL advances last year. The agency approved 5.8 million of them, valued at a total of $20 billion, or an average of $3,500 per advance, according to a September report by the Government Accountability Office.

The news comes as the SBA continues to make progress, albeit slowly, on other priorities, including releasing a more precise timeline for the rollout of its $28.6 billion Restaurant Revitalization Fund, which aims to provide cash grants of up to $10 million for restaurants. The agency has also said it will launch its shuttered venue operators grant program in April, months after it was originally approved in December.

The agency also said it was more than tripling the maximum size of its Economic Injury Disaster Loans, from six months' worth of economic injury - or up to a maximum of $150,000 - to 24 months of economic injury with a maximum loan amount of $500,000. The official increase will begin April 6, the agency said._


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> According to the below article from Washington Business Journal, funding has dried up.
> 
> Out of the 456,000 applications for grants the SBA approved a 'test batch' of a whopping 336 applicants.
> 
> ...


How the hell does the SBA continue to get away with this shit? Why even start the process and be sending out emails? They can't say they didn't know they weren't going to follow through with this


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Atom guy said:


> Half my city qualifies for the extra EIDL Advance money. I live in the other half.... &#129318;‍♂


I feel your pain.

Literally, the other side of my street is the border of low income. 20 feet cost me $9,000.

&#129297;&#128556;&#129326;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ABQuber said:


> I feel your pain.
> 
> Literally, the other side of my street is the border of low income. 20 feet cost me $9,000.
> 
> &#129297;&#128556;&#129326;


Well that is pretty bad but at least you have a reason? &#129335;‍♀&#128517; don't take it to hard. I highly doubt any of us are getting the targeted advance. Imagine actually qualifying but not getting it just because they simply don't want to pay it!


----------



## youspeedbro (Mar 29, 2021)

all criminals funneling the money thru thousands of middleman banks, all with different non fucnctioning application forms, all with no human support just hours of hold times and ignored emails so they can get their middlemen cut for doing nothing

sba should be ashamed
entire web page a confusing mash up of hundreds of links that dont offer anything relevant
should be a universal link
universal application form
or you know just hire 1 non parasite human to you know review the past applications
instead of having millions of people uploading all types of private data to dozens of loser banks with loser rushed websites


----------



## lala2016 (Aug 14, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> According to the below article from Washington Business Journal, funding has dried up.
> 
> Out of the 456,000 applications for grants the SBA approved a 'test batch' of a whopping 336 applicants.
> 
> ...


Please in plain English, does this mean we arent getting the $9000?


----------



## Forrestsmagical (Mar 23, 2017)

lala2016 said:


> Please in plain English, does this mean we arent getting the $9000?


If you received the advance invite, the funds are there for you. Invites are still being sent out.

The article is referring to the original program running out of funds. The poster is incorrect.

The current targeted grant is humming along. I've seen many people funded and more every day. I just saw someone funded today who applied last year after funds ran out. He got the full 10k.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

lala2016 said:


> Please in plain English, does this mean we arent getting the $9000?


No one can answer that right now. Money was supposed to be given within 21 days and for many it's been 2 months and counting. The funds SHOULD be there and no reason to make struggling Americans suffer further.

The other poster saying "humming along" often mischaracterizes and defends the biden administration failures. Even "dragging along" would be an understatement at this point.
And giving fake examples of knowing 1 or 2 people who got it, is not indicative of the real world.


----------



## Forrestsmagical (Mar 23, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> No one can answer that right now. Money was supposed to be given within 21 days and for many it's been 2 months and counting. The funds SHOULD be there and no reason to make struggling Americans suffer further.
> 
> The other poster saying "humming along" often mischaracterizes and defends the biden administration failures. Even "dragging along" would be an understatement at this point.
> And giving fake examples of knowing 1 or 2 people who got it, is not indicative of the real world.


It hasn't been two months. Nobody signed the 4506 T two months ago. What are you even saying?

Humming right along.
_







_


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

2/23/21 was when I got my invite, been sitting in submitted ever since, been checking daily and if anything changes I’ll post it here


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I got my invite on 2/10. Email for 4506T 2 weeks later and been sitting on submitted ever since


----------



## Forrestsmagical (Mar 23, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> I got my invite on 2/10. Email for 4506T 2 weeks later and been sitting on submitted ever since


If you want to be proactive, you can call sba to see if they've received your tax transcripts. If they are missing something it could speed your process up.

Approvals coming in hot this week. People are getting calls from SBA at 800-336-6303 for identity verification. Keep a look out.

These are in the last few hours.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Forrestsmagical said:


> If you want to be proactive, you can call sba to see if they've received your tax transcripts. If they are missing something it could speed your process up.
> 
> Approvals coming in hot this week. People are getting calls from SBA at 800-336-6303 for identity verification. Keep a look out.
> 
> ...


You know what? I got a phone call frm the SBA about a month ago saying she needed some documents. She also emailed me. I responded to that email with the documents she requested. I just barely heard back from her last week. A month later! I assumed it was for the actual loan. Them just getting caught up on all the paperwork from last year. I'm wondering if that was actually for the targeted advanced?

Besides the 1-800 number I also hear people are getting calls from a 202 area code which I believe is DC? &#129335;‍♀


----------



## Forrestsmagical (Mar 23, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> You know what? I got a phone call frm the SBA about a month ago saying she needed some documents. She also emailed me. I responded to that email with the documents she requested. I just barely heard back from her last week. A month later! I assumed it was for the actual loan. Them just getting caught up on all the paperwork from last year. I'm wondering if that was actually for the targeted advanced?
> 
> Besides the 1-800 number I also hear people are getting calls from a 202 area code which I believe is DC? &#129335;‍♀


Might have been for the loan but I'm just guessing.

The reports I've read of identity verification, it's really quick. Send your ID and targeted grant approved right after.

Did they have you fill out a separate 4506 before the one on the portal opened up? Was it for a reconsideration on the original loan? Or the board member deal and insurance?

They did for me, along with a full copy of my tax return for a reconsideration I filed in late January. I sent them that and the 4506 around Feb 15th or so.

I still had to do the portal 4506 for the fully submitted application on Feb 25th. Not sure which they ended up using.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Forrestsmagical said:


> Might have been for the loan but I'm just guessing.
> 
> The reports I've read of identity verification, it's really quick. Send your ID and targeted grant approved right after.
> 
> ...


I did all of that in July for the original loan. My loan was delayed because I had to ask for a reconsider. So I did the 4506 and everything in July and then I did it again the end February for the Targeted advance


----------



## Forrestsmagical (Mar 23, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> I did all of that in July for the original loan. My loan was delayed because I had to ask for a reconsider. So I did the 4506 and everything in July and then I did it again the end February for the Targeted advance.


Right on. I wonder if your transcripts had your 2019 income already in July last year. I guess they did if you got approved for the loan.

Sounds like everything on your end is already verified legit by SBA. Hope you get approved for the targeted advance soon.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Woah guess I have been living under a rock. 1st I've heard of this round of sba money.

Is this similar to the 1000 sba funding last summer where you get 1000 for applying? The dollar is circling the drain, why not

Checked, I live in a purple ghetto area 👍


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Forrestsmagical said:


> Right on. I wonder if your transcripts had your 2019 income already in July last year. I guess they did if you got approved for the loan.
> 
> Sounds like everything on your end is already verified legit by SBA. Hope you get approved for the targeted advance soon.


Between this EIDL loan, the targeted advance, the PPP draw one, the PPP Draw 2, PUA, LWA, FPUC stimulus checks and whatever the hell else is out there, my brain is fried trying and keep everything straight. It is what it is at this point.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> I got my invite on 2/10. Email for 4506T 2 weeks later and been sitting on submitted ever since


For once I wish I lived in da hood. &#129318;‍♂


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

New2This said:


> For once I wish I lived in da hood. &#129318;‍♂


&#128517;&#128517;. Reminds me of the song, the ghetto's been good to me&#128518;


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

I heard from an SBA loan officer asking for ID. One step closer!


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

ldriva said:


> I heard from an SBA loan officer asking for ID. One step closer!


I got approved!!!! Just waiting for the funds to hit my account!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

My notice hit my inbox today. Applied immediately. (NOTE: I do NOT live in the hood)

"We are reaching out to inform you that the SBA's new increased loan limits for the COVID-19 EIDL program are now in effect and you may be eligible to receive additional loan funds. Please be advised that for loan amounts over $25,000, SBA will continue to take a security interest in business assets evidenced by a general security agreement and UCC filing. SBA will also require an unsecured personal guarantee for loan amounts over $200,000 from any individual with 20 percent or more ownership. Real estate collateral will not be required for any loans of $500,000 or less.

As a reminder, SBA announced last month that we are extending the first payment due date for all loans until 2022. For COVID-19 EIDL loans made in calendar year 2020, the first payment due date is extended until 24 months from the date of the note, and for loans made in calendar year 2021 the first payment due date is extended until 18 months from the date of the note. Loan interest continues to accrue during the deferment period, and a loan increase will not further extend your first payment due date. "


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> my brain is fried trying and keep everything straight. It is what it is at this point.


Doesn't that worry you?
I mean, you messin with the Federal Govt?

Do you think they gonna want some of that money _back_?
Is it all grants? None of it is loans?
When you get a monthly statement in a year (or three years when Don Trump is president) that you are to start making $4.567 a month payments ... is that gonna be ok?

And if you don't "keep everything straight" and make a mistake, are you gonna be accused of federal crimes like fraud? Conspiracy? Money laundering?

I'd almost rather borrow from my local bookie/loan shark.

.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

ldriva said:


> I heard from an SBA loan officer


Curious. How did you hear from SBA?
Phone call (if so what number)? Text? Email?


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Curious. How did you hear from SBA?
> Phone call (if so what number)? Text? Email?


They sent me an email (on a Saturday evening nonetheless). Check your spam folder just in case. They give you like a week to respond and then they decline your application.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Doesn't that worry you?
> I mean, you messin with the Federal Govt?
> 
> Do you think they gonna want some of that money _back_?
> ...


How am I messing with the federal government? I didn't lie on any application. I don't have to worry about them coming after me for anything because I'm not doing anything wrong.

Some are forgivable advances, some are forgivable loans and some are non forgivable loans.

Worst case scenario is I'll be on the hook for $166 a month. Even if that happens, I won't be making those payments for long since I still have the majority of the non forgivable loan money stashed away.

Feel free to go to your loan shark though. Does he offer $25,000 in money that doesn't have to be paid back? I doubt it but you do you boo&#128521;


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Loan sharks never forgive! Anything. You don't pay the vig, you soon be sleeping with the fish. Ask Lucca Brasi.


----------



## lala2016 (Aug 14, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> My notice hit my inbox today. Applied immediately. (NOTE: I do NOT live in the hood)
> 
> "We are reaching out to inform you that the SBA's new increased loan limits for the COVID-19 EIDL program are now in effect and you may be eligible to receive additional loan funds. Please be advised that for loan amounts over $25,000, SBA will continue to take a security interest in business assets evidenced by a general security agreement and UCC filing. SBA will also require an unsecured personal guarantee for loan amounts over $200,000 from any individual with 20 percent or more ownership. Real estate collateral will not be required for any loans of $500,000 or less.
> 
> As a reminder, SBA announced last month that we are extending the first payment due date for all loans until 2022. For COVID-19 EIDL loans made in calendar year 2020, the first payment due date is extended until 24 months from the date of the note, and for loans made in calendar year 2021 the first payment due date is extended until 18 months from the date of the note. Loan interest continues to accrue during the deferment period, and a loan increase will not further extend your first payment due date. "


Sorry, what did you put in the body of the email other than what was asked?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

lala2016 said:


> Sorry, what did you put in the body of the email other than what was asked?


I dont understand your question. Please restate.


----------



## lala2016 (Aug 14, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> I dont understand your question. Please restate.


I mean..in addition to providing name, loan #, business address e.t.c. did you write a sentence or two or a paragraph- asking for the targeted advance or explaining why you need it e.t.c.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Ah. Yes. I see. In the reply I simply added that I wished to increase the loan to 25K. That's all.

25K of course is the max amount before one must collateralize the loan in some fashion. May not be feasible with a rideshare business.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

lala2016 said:


> I mean..in addition to providing name, loan #, business address e.t.c. did you write a sentence or two or a paragraph- asking for the targeted advance or explaining why you need it e.t.c.


The targeted Advance is different than this new increase loan limit. There's nothing anyone can do about the targeted Advance. You can't apply for it. It's based off some loans that were approved last year and if they find you may qualify based off of a couple factors, they'll send you an invite to apply. Then that goes through the normal application process but people cannot just openly apply. You have to have an invite from the SBA. His email is about the new increased loan amount we qualify for


----------



## lala2016 (Aug 14, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Ah. Yes. I see. In the reply I simply added that I wished to increase the loan to 25K. That's all.
> 
> 25K of course is the max amount before one must collateralize the loan in some fashion. May not be feasible with a rideshare business.


Thanks. This will give me an idea on how to send the reply..&#128591;&#128077;



Daisey77 said:


> The targeted Advance is different than this new increase loan limit. There's nothing anyone can do about the targeted Advance. You can't apply for it. It's based off some loans that were approved last year and if they find you may qualify based off of a couple factors, they'll send you an invite to apply. Then that goes through the normal application process but people cannot just openly apply. You have to have an invite from the SBA. His email is about the new increased loan amount we qualify for


Right right..sorry, I meant the loan increase..not TARGETED..I was sleepy when I replied..I just didn't know what to add to the email thats why..


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Is it not an application? You have to actually email them asking for an increase?


----------



## lala2016 (Aug 14, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Is it not an application? You have to actually email them asking for an increase?


SBA's new increased loan limits for the COVID-19 EIDL program : EMAIL
...
TARGETED Advance: Application.

I don't want my previous question to confuse anyone and/or become a debate. "You Don't Have To Ask for Anything". I just wanted to know if anyone added a little note with their email. &#129318;‍♀


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I'm just wondering if those that have applied (especially those who have been approved), did you use the gross income total from Uber/Lyft _before_ or _after_ the adjustment for their take?


----------



## Forrestsmagical (Mar 23, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> I'm just wondering if those that have applied (especially those who have been approved), did you use the gross income total from Uber/Lyft _before_ or _after_ the adjustment for their take?


I include uber/lyfts take in my gross when I file. Then I deduct off that portion on line 10.

The application was no different. All gross business income.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Forrestsmagical said:


> I include uber/lyfts take in my gross when I file. Then I deduct off that portion on line 10.
> 
> The application was no different. All gross business income.


No no. I was not referring to Schedule C. I was referring to the monthly gross income amounts the EIDL application is asking for. They do say gross, but "gross" for us is very different from normal business gross income, because of how U/L report it.

But I just went ahead and used the summed weekly totals U and L provide in our payment history, which is exclusive of Uber's take. Made the most sense.


----------



## Forrestsmagical (Mar 23, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> No no. I was not referring to Schedule C. I was referring to the monthly gross income amounts the EIDL application is asking for. They do say gross, but "gross" for us is very different from normal business gross income, because of how U/L report it.
> 
> But I just went ahead and used the summed weekly totals U and L provide in our payment history, which is exclusive of Uber's take. Made the most sense.


Sorry I wasn't clear. I included uber and lyfts fees.

As long as you show the reduction and didn't misrepresent your income over what's on your schedule C, you should be fine.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> I'm just wondering if those that have applied (especially those who have been approved), did you use the gross income total from Uber/Lyft _before_ or _after_ the adjustment for their take?


Before Uber and Lyft take their fees


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Ah. Yes. I see. In the reply I simply added that I wished to increase the loan to 25K. That's all.
> 
> 25K of course is the max amount before one must collateralize the loan in some fashion. May not be feasible with a rideshare business.


I have a $27K EIDL & they accepted my renters insurance (coverage of 80% of the $27K) with no problem

In fact their email asking for it specified I could use renters or homeowners insurance as my business is done from home

So it's entirely feasible (The renters insurance was only $36 per month & I'm doubting they will ask for it again as long as you make the loan payments. & if they ask again just buy a policy & send them the declaration page with an explanation you updated it that day they requested to make sure it was good)

My next problem is deciding to either take an additional $17K (which would put my monthly payment at $200 per month) or the additional $84K (@$500 month payment)

I'm leaning towards the $17K (although since the payments are not due until 2022 I could sit it in a bank & decide to send some back & lower the payment later &#129335;&#127995;‍♂)


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

RobLinn said:


> I have a $27K EIDL & they accepted my renters insurance (coverage of 80% of the $27K) with no problem
> 
> In fact their email asking for it specified I could use renters or homeowners insurance as my business is done from home
> 
> ...


Does it in fact lower your payments or does it just simply shorten the length you would be paying on the loan? I believe the terms are already set. Meaning your payments would be the same so you would essentially pay off the loan early versus lowering your monthly payments but I could be wrong


RobLinn said:


>


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Does it in fact lower your payments or does it just simply shorten the length you would be paying on the loan? I believe the terms are already set. Meaning your payments would be the same so you would essentially pay off the loan early versus lowering your monthly payments but I could be wrong


If I take the additional $84K it would take my current payment from the $124 to $520 a month (I've got the $28K loan now & if I take the additional $84K it would put my loan total at $112K)

I'm going to find out if I make a lump sum payment when the payments start next year if it would lower the monthly (if I take the $84K & send it back June 2022 when the repayment kicks in)

Interesting for a rideshare driver to have these problems &#129315;


----------



## CarlWinslow (Apr 10, 2018)

The grant hit my bank account today.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

CarlWinslow said:


> The grant hit my bank account today.


When did you find out you were approved? How long ago?


----------



## Forrestsmagical (Mar 23, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> When did you find out you were approved? How long ago?


It was 5 business days for me from approved to funded. The money hit my account the following day after it switched.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I was called on Thursday or Friday and got this today. I haven't checked the status to see if it's changed from approved to funded but I will do that. Thank you!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

So, Daisy and Forest, and whoever... did you check the poverty map and you are included in the low income section... or did it matter?


----------



## CarlWinslow (Apr 10, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> When did you find out you were approved? How long ago?


Approved April 8th. It depends but usually it takes 48-72 business hours to change from approved to funded - not including the weekend.

I see you got the approval email. That means the money should be in your account tomorrow.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> So, Daisy and Forest, and whoever... did you check the poverty map and you are included in the low income section... or did it matter?


I did check and I was. After I got the invite, I did some research myself. I compared income from my census tract to the median state income as well as the metro area median income. That indicated I should receive the target advance. Once they posted the link on their web page, I double-checked and I was in fact located in a low-income community. I'm on the very edge but I'm in it. The cut off is either my apartment complex or the complex next to me.


----------



## Forrestsmagical (Mar 23, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> So, Daisy and Forest, and whoever... did you check the poverty map and you are included in the low income section... or did it matter?


I got really lucky as well. The first map that was circulating I was not in. I didn't fill out my app for a few days after receiving because I thought I would be denied.

Only when I called about my loan modification did the rep tell me if I got the targeted email, I was in low income on their map. Showed me the new map. I was in. The purple map uses 2015-2020 data. Pretty much raw land back in 2015.


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

ldriva said:


> I got approved!!!! Just waiting for the funds to hit my account!


How do you know if you got approved I've didn't heard from them since last week ...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Forrestsmagical said:


> Showed me the new map. I was in.


Do you have a link for the new map?

One map I checked I wasn't in, but I got the email. &#129318;‍♂&#129335;‍♂


----------



## Forrestsmagical (Mar 23, 2017)

New2This said:


> Do you have a link for the new map?
> 
> One map I checked I wasn't in, but I got the email. &#129318;‍♂&#129335;‍♂


Yeah, this is the one I was told they are using.





__





PolicyMap - Dig Deeper







sbaeidl.policymap.com


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Sonny06 said:


> How do you know if you got approved I've didn't heard from them since last week ...


I got a call from them followed by an email a couple days later. I hadn't heard anything from them in 6 weeks at that point! When did you get your invite and when did you give auth for 4506?


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> I got a call from them followed by an email a couple days later. I hadn't heard anything from them in 6 weeks at that point! When did you get your invite and when did you give auth for 4506?


I got invited in January if I'm not wrong, and I found out last week haha. I think that I did I'm not even sure.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Sonny06 said:


> I got invited in January if I'm not wrong, and I found out last week haha. I think that I did I'm not even sure.


Not possible to get an invite in January. Didn't start sending them until February. What exactly did you find out last week?


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Not possible to get an invite in January. Didn't start sending them until February. What exactly did you find out last week?


I say if I'am not saying anything wrong lol I've just looked back I got it in February hehe.

Well basically I remember that the SBA sent me an email I didn't even read it I thought that was just the second wave of the loan, I didn't wanted I didn't get accepted for the first one ( bad credit history ) so I didn't wanted to have another inquiry for nothing. Then I saw that ppl were talking about 10k grant so I checked again and that was it.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

Sonny06 said:


> How do you know if you got approved I've didn't heard from them since last week ...


Check your account on the SBA website


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

ldriva said:


> Check your account on the SBA website


I've didn't see anyway to register.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

SBA just reached out to me today, had to upload a few more things and they replied my advance was approved and should be receiving funds within two weeks


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Where are people seeing if they qualify for this


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Juggalo9er said:


> Where are people seeing if they qualify for this


SBA.gov, they are the ones handling everything. You can look up requirements there and if needed you can call or email them with questions


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

NicFit said:


> SBA.gov, they are the ones handling everything. You can look up requirements there and if needed you can call or email them with questions


I just applied....ty


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Where are people seeing if they qualify for this


The SBA has to send you an email invite for the targeted advance


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> The SBA has to send you an email invite for the targeted advance


I had it... just didn't know I had it


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> Half my city qualifies for the extra EIDL Advance money. I live in the other half.... 🤦‍♂️


Fill out the paperwork anyway, as a driver you must be in and out of those neighborhoods sometimes, so you qualify...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

TGK said:


> Fill out the paperwork anyway, as a driver you must be in and out of those neighborhoods sometimes, so you qualify...


I live in a county of 4300..... mostly on social security... I'll be shocked if I don't qualify


----------



## Legendary Status (Dec 1, 2020)

I did not qualify, I live literally across the street from the low income area. This is stupid.


----------



## CarlWinslow (Apr 10, 2018)

Anyone got the email invite for the supplemental 5K?


----------



## Forrestsmagical (Mar 23, 2017)

CarlWinslow said:


> Anyone got the email invite for the supplemental 5K?


----------



## Forrestsmagical (Mar 23, 2017)

Legendary Status said:


> I did not qualify, I live literally across the street from the low income area. This is stupid.
> 
> View attachment 593650


That's a bummer. You can follow the Small business act s.513. If passed, sba is required to distribute the advance.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

CarlWinslow said:


> Anyone got the email invite for the supplemental 5K?


I did not but I didn't have the 50% income decrease either. so I was not expecting it


----------



## CarlWinslow (Apr 10, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> I did not but I didn't have the 50% income decrease either. so I was not expecting it


I believe I qualify for the 5K as well. But from why I see on Reddit, a lot of people haven’t received the invite yet. So it may be like the 10K where I’ll be _patiently_ waiting.


----------



## CarlWinslow (Apr 10, 2018)

Forrestsmagical said:


> View attachment 593807


You’re one of the lucky ones funded completely lol. I’m just happy I at least received the full 10K EIDL grant at this point. Many others are still waiting.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

CarlWinslow said:


> I believe I qualify for the 5K as well. But from why I see on Reddit, a lot of people haven’t received the invite yet. So it may be like the 10K where I’ll be _patiently_ waiting.


Well when you submitted all of your income for the $9,000 targeted advanced, was there an 8-week period where you showed 50% loss of income? If so, yeah you would qualify.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

CarlWinslow said:


> Anyone got the email invite for the supplemental 5K?


From SBA.gov:

“Completing the Targeted EIDL Advance application is a requirement to be considered for the Supplemental Targeted Advance, and SBA is reaching out directly to those who may qualify.”

I assume once you do the Targeted EDIL Advance they’ll reach out after, I should qualify for the extra $5k too. If and when I hear anything about the Supplemental Targeted Advance I’ll post it here. I’m expecting up to and over two months before anything happens because that’s about how long stuff is taking with SBA right now


----------



## Mainah (Jun 22, 2018)

I got declined cause I don’t live in a low income area. Anyone try putting the green light hub in? It makes NO sense since I don’t work from home and the business is the entire metro area of my city!


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Mainah said:


> I got declined cause I don’t live in a low income area. Anyone try putting the green light hub in? It makes NO sense since I don’t work from home and the business is the entire metro area of my city!


They shouldn’t be doing only low income, it should be anyone that took a 30% loss. Enough people complain maybe they’ll change it


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

CarlWinslow said:


> I’m just happy I at least received the full 10K EIDL grant at this point. Many others are still waiting.





NicFit said:


> I’m expecting up to and over two months before anything happens because that’s about how long stuff is taking with SBA right now


2+ months and less than 20% of Targeted applicants have been funded.

At that pace it will take 10+ months to fund everyone, for what was supposed to be a 21-day process.


----------



## CarlWinslow (Apr 10, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Well when you submitted all of your income for the $9,000 targeted advanced, was there an 8-week period where you showed 50% loss of income? If so, yeah you would qualify.


Yep. But I also know they have updated the Targeted Advance application for new applicants and allow them to check a box if they want to be considered for the 5K supplemental as well. So applicants who already have been funded are waiting for an email invite while new applicants are already being considered for the 5K the same time they apply for the 9K. The SBA doesn't care about first come, first serve lol.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Just got the email asking if I wanted the $5k supplemental targeted advance. I filled it out saying I wanted the $5k and we will see how long until I get it


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NicFit said:


> Just got the email asking if I wanted the $5k supplemental targeted advance. I filled it out saying I wanted the $5k and we will see how long until I get it


Did you get the $9,000 one?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Did you get the $9,000 one?


I did, cash deposited already


----------



## CarlWinslow (Apr 10, 2018)

Got the email invite. Says “in progress” in the portal, no option to submit it yet. I’ve read online that after a while, a blue button appears in the portal that allows you to submit for processing like the TA.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

CarlWinslow said:


> Got the email invite. Says “in progress” in the portal, no option to submit it yet. I’ve read online that after a while, a blue button appears in the portal that allows you to submit for processing like the TA.


Got an option last night to submit in the portal when I checked, no email though for that


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

And just checked it says approved now


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

NicFit said:


> From SBA.gov:
> 
> “Completing the Targeted EIDL Advance application is a requirement to be considered for the Supplemental Targeted Advance, and SBA is reaching out directly to those who may qualify.”
> 
> I assume once you do the Targeted EDIL Advance they’ll reach out after, I should qualify for the extra $5k too. If and when I hear anything about the Supplemental Targeted Advance I’ll post it here. I’m expecting up to and over two months before anything happens because that’s about how long stuff is taking with SBA right now


Just got my email an hour ago and hit that "submit" button expeditiously. Time to run off on the plug twice!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I just received the targeted supplemental Advance email as well. I won't qualify though. I didn't have 50% loss of income during an eight-week. I barely hit the 30%. It sounds like they use the numbers we already submitted too. However my numbers for the targeted advance, only included up until January. Shouldn't February March and April's income be allowed to be compared to last February March and April's income? 

Has anyone here been able to submit additional numbers?


----------



## CarlWinslow (Apr 10, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Got an option last night to submit in the portal when I checked, no email though for that


I had to upload another voided check to be able to submit for processing. Although I already told them I did not want a loan. Fortunately, I was approved an hour or so after I did that again. Hopefully the 5K hits my account this weekend.


----------



## CarlWinslow (Apr 10, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> I just received the targeted supplemental Advance email as well. I won't qualify though. I didn't have 50% loss of income during an eight-week. I barely hit the 30%. It sounds like they use the numbers we already submitted too. However my numbers for the targeted advance, only included up until January. Shouldn't February March and April's income be allowed to be compared to last February March and April's income?
> 
> Has anyone here been able to submit additional numbers?


Yeah they use your previous TA application numbers. I haven't read anything online about people submitting numbers for Feb, March or April.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Good. Better to use govt funds for low income than high earners who don't need it to survive.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

CarlWinslow said:


> Yeah they use your previous TA application numbers. I haven't read anything online about people submitting numbers for Feb, March or April.


All I had to do is hit the "submit" button.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

So one of the criteria for getting approved for the supplemental targeted advance is

~Can prove more than a 50% economic loss during an eight-week period beginning on March 2, 2020, or later, compared to the same period of the previous year. Applicants need to provide gross monthly revenue (all forms of combined monthly earnings received, such as profits or salaries) from January 2019 to the current month-to-date



According to this, February March and April of 2021 should be allowed to be factored in. They state March 2020 up to the current month to date. When I originally filled out my income for the targeted advance, income was only included through January of 2021. So we should be able to include February March and April if needed. I'm thinking for those of us who didn't have a 50% decrease during an 8-week period up through January but can prove a 50% decrease in the three months following January. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## CarlWinslow (Apr 10, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> So one of the criteria for getting approved for the supplemental targeted advance is
> 
> ~Can prove more than a 50% economic loss during an eight-week period beginning on March 2, 2020, or later, compared to the same period of the previous year. Applicants need to provide gross monthly revenue (all forms of combined monthly earnings received, such as profits or salaries) from January 2019 to the current month-to-date
> 
> ...


Doesn’t hurt to try. The worst scenario is you’ll get a “no” from the SBA. The best scenario is another 5K in your bank account.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

CarlWinslow said:


> Doesn’t hurt to try. The worst scenario is you’ll get a “no” from the SBA. The best scenario is another 5K in your bank account.


I got the email invite but all it entailed was hitting a button saying yes I would like to apply for it. Literally the only thing for me to do was click yes I want to apply for it or click no I don't. There was no information to review or anywhere for me to add any information or notes


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

I got the $5000!!! Just waiting for it to be funded. Don't forget to hit "submit for processing" in your portal.


----------



## CarlWinslow (Apr 10, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> I got the email invite but all it entailed was hitting a button saying yes I would like to apply for it. Literally the only thing for me to do was click yes I want to apply for it or click no I don't. There was no information to review or anywhere for me to add any information or notes


You will have to email them separately and see if you can include the months you want. Everyone gets the same 1 choice SA application, just a “click yes to submit it”.


----------



## CarlWinslow (Apr 10, 2018)

ldriva said:


> I got the $5000!!! Just waiting for it to be funded. Don't forget to hit "submit for processing" in your portal.


It hit my bank account yesterday. Who would have thought driving Uber and Lyft in 2019 would get us up to 15K in grant money.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

CarlWinslow said:


> It hit my bank account yesterday. Who would have thought driving Uber and Lyft in 2019 would get us up to 15K in grant money.


<iframe src="Look At Us Paul Rudd GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY" width="480" height="360" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="



">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hey is there anywhere to get gross earnings on Uber for this year whether it's weekly or monthly numbers? Or do you have to go into every individual ride and add up the gross amount? I'm trying to see if February March or April equals 50% less than last year. Typically I use the 1099 but since we don't have that for this year yet I don't know where to get this info


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Hey is there anywhere to get gross earnings on Uber for this year whether it's weekly or monthly numbers? Or do you have to go into every individual ride and add up the gross amount? I'm trying to see if February March or April equals 50% less than last year. Typically I use the 1099 but since we don't have that for this year yet I don't know where to get this info


You can go to drivers.uber.com for your weekly earnings/payouts, but I only see clicking on each ride detail to get the customer payment.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> You can go to drivers.uber.com for your weekly earnings/payouts, but I only see clicking on each ride detail to get the customer payment.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> View attachment 596020


At least you got your $10K though.

3+ months now and still no $$$ for me.
They even asked me if I wanted an extra $5K, then not give me that either.
Those practical jokers.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> At least you got your $10K though.
> 
> 3+ months now and still no $$$ for me.
> They even asked me if I wanted an extra $5K, then not give me that either.
> Those practical jokers.


Did they deny you for both? Or does it still say it's processing? I got denied for the 5k.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Did they deny you for both? Or does it still say it's processing? I got denied for the 5k.


They both say 'Funded', except that I haven't actually been funded.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> They both say 'Funded', except that I haven't actually been funded.


What? That's really odd! How long have they been marked funded? You haven't changed bank accounts or anything in the last year have you? Who's your bank?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> What? That's really odd! How long have they been marked funded? You haven't changed bank accounts or anything in the last year have you? Who's your bank?


I don't check the SBA page everyday, but it's been marked 'Funded' for at least 10 days.
Been with 2 banks for decades. I can't remember which I used, but the one I think I used is one of the Big 4.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I don't check the SBA page everyday, but it's been marked 'Funded' for at least 10 days.
> Been with 2 banks for decades. I can't remember which I used, but the one I think I used is one of the Big 4.


I think they can take up to 20 days to pay out once it's approved but typically wants it says it's funded it's been funded. I would double check to make sure there's not an issue with your funding instructions. If you go into the page everything should have green check marks. occasionally people are getting like the yellow problem sign next to funding instructions. And once they re-enter their Bank information they try to resubmit it and it's been typically going through. I was curious who you bank with or what bank you have listed for the funds to get deposited into. I know people have been having problems with Chase. They've been denying the deposits. I bank with Chase and I didn't have a problem with any of mine but I know a lot of people have and Chase is not being upfront and honest with the customers. They are telling them that no deposit was ever attempted and they did not deny a deposit when in fact they did🤷‍♀️ just a couple things to keep in mind. Ugg I'm so sorry you're having problems. Keep me posted


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> I think they can take up to 20 days to pay out once it's approved but typically wants it says it's funded it's been funded. I would double check to make sure there's not an issue with your funding instructions. If you go into the page everything should have green check marks. occasionally people are getting like the yellow problem sign next to funding instructions. And once they re-enter their Bank information they try to resubmit it and it's been typically going through. I was curious who you bank with or what bank you have listed for the funds to get deposited into. I know people have been having problems with Chase. They've been denying the deposits. I bank with Chase and I didn't have a problem with any of mine but I know a lot of people have and Chase is not being upfront and honest with the customers. They are telling them that no deposit was ever attempted and they did not deny a deposit when in fact they did🤷‍♀️ just a couple things to keep in mind. Ugg I'm so sorry you're having problems. Keep me posted


Called SBA and was told the funds were dispersed, with the dates, and the funds have not been rejected or returned.
I asked the lady if she would confirm which bank if I provide account numbers. 
She yells to me, "But you confirmed your banking info a month ago!"
I know. The info is correct, I just can't remember which bank I used on the application.
Once again, "But you confirmed the info! You can change the incorrect info on the website."
[Sigh] It's like talking to Uber support.
I couldn't find any way to access my banking info on SBA webpage.

Called the Big4 bank, (not Chase), and they said they don't know anything about it and it would not go through unless my account is business bank account.
So I called my other bank and they said, "Oh, it's there."
Huh? It wasn't there when I checked the other day.
They were sneaky and just put it in there and backdated the posting date to last week. Guess they wanted to hold onto it a little while.

TLDR: I got it.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Called SBA and was told the funds were dispersed, with the dates, and the funds have not been rejected or returned.
> I asked the lady if she would confirm which bank if I provide account numbers.
> She yells to me, "But you confirmed your banking info a month ago!"
> I know. The info is correct, I just can't remember which bank I used on the application.
> ...


So frustrating but I'm glad you got it! I'm sure that's a huge relief


----------



## Shri (Jun 8, 2021)

They denied my Targeted EIDL application cause my address happened to be not in a low income , but I live just half a mile away from Purple zone and that’s where I work also.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Shri said:


> They denied my Targeted EIDL application cause my address happened to be not in a low income , but I live just half a mile away from Purple zone and that’s where I work also.


Some people literally had the purple line ending across the street from where they lived! In my case, the line ended at my apartment complexes property line! Crazy how specific it is


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Got the Targeted EIDL advance email a while back.

I submitted all the monthly info for 2019, 2020 and 2021.

I recently moved out of the D.C. area and am currently in a "low-income area" of Phoenix for a few weeks so I used that address. It's not the address I used initially so I'm hoping that won't be a red flag. 

Got the option for the extra $5K. I had a 2 month period of over 50% reduction so I should be good there.

I filled out the form to give them authorization to get my 2019 tax return. 

Anything else I'm missing? Moving is expensive so I can use this $$$$ ASAP.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

New2This said:


> I recently moved out of the D.C. area and am currently in a "low-income area" of Phoenix for a few weeks


Good timing. LOL











New2This said:


> Got the option for the extra $5K.
> Anything else I'm missing? Moving is expensive so I can use this $$$$ ASAP.


You get the $5K only after being approved for the initial $10K. (I mean, I think that's how that works.)
Once I was approved, and before I was funded for the $10K, it was only a couple days later that they offered the $5K. 
Is your $10K 'approved' or 'funded'?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Good timing. LOL
> View attachment 600082
> 
> 
> ...


I know. Pool time. 😎

I just submitted yesterday.

I got my initial EIDL advance and loan last year.










Do I hit "submit for processing"?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

New2This said:


> Trying to remember where to log in to see status.








Login - SBA Economic Injury Disaster Loan Portal Application







covid19relief1.sba.gov


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

New2This said:


> I know. Pool time. 😎
> 
> I just submitted yesterday.
> 
> ...


If you don’t submit they won’t process it, so yes press those buttons


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

New2This said:


> I know. Pool time. 😎
> 
> I just submitted yesterday.
> 
> ...


Yes!!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Keeping my fingers crossed...










🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

New2This said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed...
> 
> View attachment 601893
> 
> ...


Anyone who's received the Targeted Advance and/or Supplemental Advance, how long did it take from Approved to cash in your bank account? 

@Daisey77 you got them right?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

New2This said:


> Anyone who's received the Targeted Advance and/or Supplemental Advance, how long did it take from Approved to cash in your bank account?
> 
> @Daisey77 you got them right?


I got the targeted advance. It seemed to take a little while. I want to say maybe a week? I don't recall exactly but I do know once the SBA called me the money was in my account within a day or two. I got an email and a phone call


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> I got the targeted advance. It seemed to take a little while. I want to say maybe a week? I don't recall exactly but I do know once the SBA called me the money was in my account within a day or two. I got an email and a phone call


Ok I'll be patient. 

I submitted everything this week. I spoke to them last week and explained I moved. They said fine, give us ____ documents, which I did.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

New2This said:


> Ok I'll be patient.
> 
> I submitted everything this week. I spoke to them last week and explained I moved. They said fine, give us ____ documents, which I did.


What does the status say? Does it say approved or funded? What did you have to provide just out of curiosity, when you told them you moved?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> What does the status say? Does it say approved or funded?















Daisey77 said:


> What did you have to provide just out of curiosity, when you told them you moved?


This:










I actually called and talked to the specific agent that sent the email.

I explained I was in the process of moving. I sent him my notice to my landlord as well as stuff from where I am now.

One good note was in discussing the Targeted EIDL, he asked what I did. I sheepishly said "Uber/Lyft". He said "so you don't really have a fixed address/office location for that do you?"

"No sir I go ALL over the place." Pretty sure that helped me get the Targeted EIDL.

If anyone's been denied call and explain you do Uber/Lyft and operate out of your home.

For $9,000 I'll admit to schlepping drunks around for $0.60/mile. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> What does the status say? Does it say approved or funded? What did you have to provide just out of curiosity, when you told them you moved?


Let the hookers and cocaine flow...










Hit my bank account today.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

New2This said:


> Let the hookers and cocaine flow...
> 
> View attachment 602758
> 
> ...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> View attachment 602788


Already started


----------

